# How much should I sell a Jersey Wooly brood doe for?



## woodleighcreek (Jun 17, 2011)

is 40-45 dollars a fair price? She has a great head and overall bodytype, but lacks in wool langth. She is proven though and has been a wonderful mother. 

I have never had to sell an adult rabbit before so I dont know.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 17, 2011)

Price will depend on a few things - quality, age, health, and wins come to mind.  Also, the area in which you live - what kind of quality is available, what are people willing to pay, and supply and demand.  For example: a _top quality_ Wooly here in CA that can place in the top 5 of it's class at the ARBA convention might go for $75 - $150 whereas the exact same rabbit would sell for $150 - $250 back East.  

That said, I think $40 - $45 for a proven brood doe less than 3 years old is a fair price for a good brood doe.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 18, 2011)

Were in South Carolina and the doe is a year old.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know Keep?  Kristen Drum of Keep's Rabbitry?  You might see her at shows.  She is an excellent Open JW exhibitor and I'm sure would be very helpful if you asked her to go over your doe and come up with a fair price for your area.  She'd know better than I what price you might ask for you doe.    Just tell her "Wonder Woolies" suggest you ask her for help.  

If you need help contacting her, just message me.


----------

